# identify wheels



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

can anyone identify the wheels on my car in my pix?
http://www.gtoforum.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/2836/size/big/cat//ppuser/11964


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

those look like the old fenton slotted mags


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Slotted mags for sure, a ton of car had them back in the late 70's early 80's. 


Then it was these:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Could be Fenton's...hard to tell...does the right rear wheel in the pic have an aluminum center cap with ribbing and light blue paint....if so, that's a Fenton cap....


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

ET made slotted mags too...those are the classics E....Centerlines, Keystones and Cragars...had some ET centerline knockoffs on three of my Birds.


----------



## Joust (Jun 6, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> Could be Fenton's...hard to tell...does the right rear wheel in the pic have an aluminum center cap with ribbing and light blue paint....if so, that's a Fenton cap....


i only have 3 caps.
2 are Centerline and 1 is cragar but i don't know who really made the wheels.
i'd use them except that they have slotted lug holes. I'm not sure I like that. I for sure do not have the right washers/lugs for them.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Uni-lug Slotted Mags. Now we are talking. They where a dime a dozen back in the 80's at swap meets. Put some old squared up drag slicks on them and hang them up in the garage as ornaments. I had a 74 for grabber with 5 lug polished and red stripped slots on it. 302 4bbl 9" 410 and studded snow tires. Loved to burn the piss out of those tires. Sparky


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Anson Sprints???...
Bill


----------

